# Transporting a kayak



## gotoith (Jan 28, 2013)

I am a novice to kayaking but a very experienced boater. I have found this and other forums very helpful for me to plan my purchase. Assuming all goes as planned I will own a wilderness 120 tarpon in the next week. What is perplexing is what is the best way to transport my new yak --on or behind my 2002 explorer. Any advise you can lend would be appreciated. Thanks - scott


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If you can lift it up stick it on the roof. Do you have a roofrack? If not get a foam block kit. Otherwise you buy a trailer, plates etc. Alot of additional costs.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

gotoith,
Welcome to OGF! 

If you don't have roof rails, I highly recommend purchasing a set for your Explorer. After you get them or if you already have them, your problems are solved.

Save yourself some time and do a search about "transporting" kayaks or "roof rails" and you'll find plenty to read. Also, you'll find a silly amount of videos on YouTube, for anything that you intend to do with your kayak. Fishfinders, kayak carts, roof rails, etc....it's all on YouTube and very educational. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## gotoith (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. Thinking about starting with foam on the roof then going to a roof system. I do have a rack though I have wondered if the rack is still strong enough to hold a kayak. I guess it would be if the front and the back were tied down to the truck. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would skip the foam blocks. They work in a pinch, but my yak never felt very safe or stable. I bought the blocks when I got my kayak because my Taurus has a naked roof. I ended up buying a roof rack that straps onto my roof. You could always replace your cross bars if you need to, but your roof rack would probably be your best bet.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

gotoith said:


> Thank you for the reply. Thinking about starting with foam on the roof then going to a roof system. I do have a rack though I have wondered if the rack is still strong enough to hold a kayak. I guess it would be if the front and the back were tied down to the truck.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I posted more or less this same question a few months back had a few suggestions to just go large fun noodles and good ratchet straps..i have the foam blocks but to be honest they barely fit my kayaks bottom 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gotoith (Jan 28, 2013)

Good point. I am going to have to bite the bullet and get a roof rack. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Roof racks are nice but...

I am cheap and I use a couple of 2x2 pieces of oak wrapped in foam attached to 2" NRS straps through the front and back windows (not doors!). The "rack" and canoe are not going anywhere, and its a lot cheaper than the racks I see selling for several hundred dollars. Crazy.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I just sold my Exploder last week. I had added a Yakima rack to it. But I kayak a lot and often with 2 or more buddies. So for the ability to carry 4 kayaks, a couple times a week, it was one of the best investments I've made.
With that said, I also live about 3 minutes from one of my favorite stretches. Many times I lifted the tailgate, folded down the seats, and just slid the kayak in the actual truck, sticking out the back. Flag it up, tie down the front, and you can go anywhere that way.
It's also super easy to just slap it up on your factory rack. You can only fit one kayak up there that way, but it's easy and it's not going anywhere.

If you're going to kayak a lot, and you're going to be carrying more than one kayak, a Yakima or Thule rack is a great investment.
If you're only going to get out so often, and you're only going to be carrying one yak, then there's a bunch of cheap ways you can go about it.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

doesnt the back window open on the Explorer?? I'd open the rear window and slide in over the seats and let it hang out the back a couple of feet?? At least till you can get a rack or trailer to haul it


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

If you care about you car don't carry it with the foam blocks. I don't care about mine its just an old gas car, so that's what i use. It looks like i flipped it. Dents and scratches are all over. My wife has offered to pick me up down river in her new car and i wouldn't do it. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> If you care about you car don't carry it with the foam blocks. I don't care about mine its just an old gas car, so that's what i use. It looks like i flipped it. Dents and scratches are all over. My wife has offered to pick me up down river in her new car and i wouldn't do it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah, my blocks dented the crap out of my roof. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I ordered some after-market roof rails for my Honda CR-V and am very glad that I did, as they're extremely functional...and much easier to tie down. 

Here's my Honda Civic with the rachets, foam blocks and pool noodles. I had no problems with this set up going down the highway.










Bowhunter57


----------



## jmeineke (Sep 18, 2011)

I made one out of PVC and pool noodles. The one time I actually did transport it to a lake I noticed that my roof was caved on the front (ford explorer), but I had ratcheting tie downs looped through my windows and then straps on the front and back for lateral stability. It bounced back, no permanent dents, but if you can afford it, racks are the way to go.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Look for cheap used Jet Ski trailer or Harbor Freight has small trailers at about $150.
easier to haul and move around.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Stuhly said:


> Look for cheap used Jet Ski trailer or Harbor Freight has small trailers at about $150.
> easier to haul and move around.


Do they actually have decent trailers that cheap? been think about just getting a tow package for me car instead of a roof mount.. A small trailer seems like it would get more use

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

dstiner86 said:


> A small trailer seems like it would get more use
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Trailers are great if you're floating water that has ramps and/or parking areas.
If you float rivers you're gonna end up pulling off the side of the road a lot, parking in weird little spots. Then trailers are a royal PIA.

Racks rock. This is 4 straps and 5 minutes of tying down. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## bonacci01 (Apr 27, 2012)

I was in the same situation last year. I didn't want to pay the $300 + for a rack so I made my own. I bought an 8' aluminum tube and welded up steel mounts that bolt to my cars existing rack mounting points. About $25.










Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmeineke (Sep 18, 2011)

bonacci01 said:


> I was in the same situation last year. I didn't want to pay the $300 + for a rack so I made my own. I bought an 8' aluminum tube and welded up steel mounts that bolt to my cars existing rack mounting points. About $25.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have close ups of how you welded that all up? You need to turn that into a set of DIY plans. Looks very nice.


----------



## bonacci01 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks! I'll see if I have a few pics of the brackets up close, if I don't I'll snap a few. It's nothing fancy, I think they look ok, and for my application, they work perfectly. I tried to make them sit as low as possible, and even with the yak on top I can't even tell it's there driving.. Only problem with a diy or tutorial is that they would be vastly different for every car.... Tight lines - 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Ratchet straps can cause half the problems, and can damage your boat. Most of us use cam straps after seeing what the others can do to your car and boat, you can oil can your hull. Never had a single issue with cam's, give them a look

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmeineke (Sep 18, 2011)

bonacci01 said:


> Thanks! I'll see if I have a few pics of the brackets up close, if I don't I'll snap a few. It's nothing fancy, I think they look ok, and for my application, they work perfectly. I tried to make them sit as low as possible, and even with the yak on top I can't even tell it's there driving.. Only problem with a diy or tutorial is that they would be vastly different for every car.... Tight lines -
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Understood re different for every car. I have a welder and think I can adapt but would love to see the concept you came up with and then possibly adapt it for my car. 

Thanks man!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

I mentioned this place on aother thread but i got a Thule Rack for my Honda Element $200 for everything http://www.ddoutfitters.com/default.htm 

it was half the price of what i could find online and $150 cheaper than what i could find on CL or EBAy for my specific car. Its also a thousand times faster and easier than those damn foam blocks.
later found a wind reflector on CL for $20


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

longhaulpointer said:


> later found a wind reflector on CL for $20


LOL!! How long did you drive it before you got the wind fairing?
The first rack I ever bought I said "Nah, I think I'll wait for the fairing." 
10 minutes later as I'm driving back to get a fairing...


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!! How long did you drive it before you got the wind fairing?
> The first rack I ever bought I said "Nah, I think I'll wait for the fairing."
> 10 minutes later as I'm driving back to get a fairing...


To funny, about a month, man that thing whistled without it. I had already determined that the ease of loading was worth the noise. Then i found the wind fairing and couldn't believe the difference.


----------

